# Rabbits and guinea Pigs



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

i'm just confirming, as i think ive read this on here before...

that you shouldn't keep rabbits and guniea pigs together due to them getting hurt and that they have different dietary requirements. 

Could someone please confirm or tell me if im wrong? xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It is true, rabbits and guineapigs should never be kept together.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep you're right they should never be kept together, not only because of different diets, rabbits also carry a bacteria that is harmless to rabbits but is fatal for guinea pigs :scared:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes you are right its never ok to keep them together under any circumstances.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had them together for 6 years now, no problems!
But they have a lot of space!!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

When I was younger I had a rabbit and a guinea pig together. The guinea pig kept getting really ill (some sort of pneumonia) and eventually died from it. We were later informed it was most likely becuase they were together  

Good of the vet not to ask if we kept the guinea pig on its own dont ya think? We had no idea they shouldnt be together


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yep you're right they should never be kept together, not only because of different diets, rabbits also carry a bacteria that is harmless to rabbits but is fatal for guinea pigs :scared:


do you know what it is called?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> do you know what it is called?


Pasturella according to the quick google search I did


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> i'm just confirming, as i think ive read this on here before...
> 
> that you shouldn't keep rabbits and guniea pigs together due to them getting hurt and that they have different dietary requirements.
> 
> Could someone please confirm or tell me if im wrong? xx


Yep true!

Rabbits kick when they have their 'mad five minutes' and can seriously hurt a guinea pig. The dietary thing isn't really an issue, guinea pigs DO need vitamin c in their diet but you could feed guinea pig food to rabbits without doing any harm so that isn't the reason they can't be kept together it is just the risk of injury really. X


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> do you know what it is called?


Not only Pasturella but Bordatella also...

Shutterspeed, I don't want you to take this the wrong way please, but just because you have had success housing GP and rabbits together doesn't mean that it is something you should do


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Not only Pasturella but Bordatella also...
> 
> Shutterspeed, I don't want you to take this the wrong way please, but just because you have had success housing GP and rabbits together doesn't mean that it is something you should do


Certainly when its not something that would necessarily cause problems right off the bat - our guinea pig was fine with our rabbit for at least a year before it started getting ill.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

my rabbit rescue keeps them with bunnys that wont bond with another bunny so they have company


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Not only Pasturella but Bordatella also...
> 
> Shutterspeed, I don't want you to take this the wrong way please, but just because you have had success housing GP and rabbits together doesn't mean that it is something you should do


well, it's the first time I hear of those diseases forming a risk for the piggies.
I always heard they could be injured, but as they have such a lot of space, this has never ever happened. As for the diet, I give pellets to the buns & piggies, they get plenty of vit C from veg!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm not saying what people should and shouldnt do.

but like most colds/flus and other bugs they can be passed from humans to cats/ferrets/rabbits/gpigs etc and between the animals too. just to put a perspective to it.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> I've had them together for 6 years now, no problems!
> But they have a lot of space!!


Why why why risk your GPs????? I really just dont get it at all. Doesnt matter how long they've been together, you've been lucky so far, i have countless rescues that have had GP's with injuries even after they've been in with a bun for years, it only takes one accident.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> my rabbit rescue keeps them with bunnys that wont bond with another bunny so they have company


Thats awful, that rescue should know better 

I consider keeping GP's with buns cruel, i would never risk my animals like that. Its only ever for owners convenience never in the best interest of the animals in my opinion.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> i'm not saying what people should and shouldnt do.
> 
> but like most colds/flus and other bugs they can be passed from humans to cats/ferrets/rabbits/gpigs etc and between the animals too. just to put a perspective to it.


Actually out of all of those animals the only ones that we can pass a cold or respiratory disease onto is the guinea pig, cat flu is ''cat flu'' and cannot be caught from or passed onto humans or any other species! Sorry to correct you but don't want people to become fearful of cats, rabbits and ferrets with respiratory disease thinking they could catch it?  

We cannot catch a 'cold' from a guinea pig either only pass it to them!


----------

